# Need help regarding aftermath of cowboy handyman



## SilverStreaks (19 Feb 2022)

Hey gals and guys, I'm after some advice/help on what I can do to salvage/return to normal/fix this mess please. 
We needed a lot of work done in the garden last summer part of which was to spruce up the pond area. So, we got a guy in and got a quote we were happy with and that should have been it. What followed was several weeks of nightmare. Most of the work he agreed to wasn't even attempted, some of the work that was done was not actually finished and the work that he did finish was not even close to being professional or satisfactory. One of his "crew" even brought his children who thought it good fun to slap a tree branch onto the pond surface. Tools were "borrowed" and not returned, breakages happened. 
The advice I would like regards the painting/treating of the decking. They have used ordinary gloss. Took no precautions to protect the fish (so the cloudy bit in the pics is actually green paint). 
Replacing the decking would be a job too much for me (my wife is a retiree and I'm not far off it myself) and we feel it may be too expensive as well. So, based on what you've read and can see, what are our options?
Many many thanks
SS
I'll just add that we took him to court and got our money back. This has been a highly emotive time, my wife has lived here for a long time and the garden is her "baby" if you will and to see her so stressed was very upsetting. Any help you can offer is very much appreciated.


----------



## martin-green (19 Feb 2022)

I would suggest that if you haven't already I would empty the pond and clean it and refill to get rid of the floating paint.
As for the decking.............
The paint will start to crack and flake off.
You could try a pressure washer, BUT you would have to stop the run off going into the pond
You can't really sand the paint off
You can't really use paint stripper
Put something under the edges to divert run off from the pond

You could monitor the water quality and carry out water changes as and when required

I can only wish you luck.


----------



## mort (20 Feb 2022)

That's a horrible situation and I can't really help I'm afraid. I thought maybe sealing the wood might help but varnish would probably create the same problem you are already facing.

Hopefully others with more knowledge can help.


----------



## martin-green (20 Feb 2022)

As far as I can tell, it can not be sealed by anything that is "Painted on" Since it is decking, decking gets walked on, this will mean that anything that seals it will get worn away, assuming that the green gloss paint does not lift/crack first.  Also the pond itself would need protection from any work done on the decking to prevent further contamination. I can't help but wonder when (how long ago) was the paint applied and the pond contaminated as it may already be too late


----------



## dino21 (20 Feb 2022)

Assume those photos are from last summer when the work was just  done ?  
Since then have you seen any dead creatures , fish or frogs etc  floating in the water to suggest  its toxic , same with the plants many of which naturally die back over winter.
If it seems ok then would probably leave well alone as now onwards is when the pond life starts coming in.

If they do seem to die off as the frogs and toads  come back in , then yes it may be toxic, but doubt just a simple water change will cure the problem as the sediment with likely be holding most of the poison and not an easy job to clean out.

When the paint was used, did it dry in a hour or two or took overnight ?  if the former it was  probably a water based paint being less toxic than a oil based gloss paint.

As for the decking, would have been cautious about using any decking over the pond like that as a lot of wooden decking is treated with preservatives than can equally be toxic to pond life.

Hard to say how long that paint will last, does it feel slippy to walk on when wet with rain  ?

Do not know how big the rest of your decking area is but the solution  may be to replace it with Composite Decking which most good manufacturers state is Non toxic, though do check, plus its not cheap material but they claim it lasts so much longer than wood and needs no futher treatment.

ps - good that you got that other Pond Life to court and your money back


----------



## PARAGUAY (21 Feb 2022)

If the gloss paint as usual with cowboys was just applied in a single coat you could try one of those decking brushes


----------



## SilverStreaks (22 Feb 2022)

Many many thanks for these replies. I'll have a basis to work from now. The work was done in Oct last year. I have seen some wildlife activity but the fish have always been a bit secretive so seeing them at any time is always a bit hit or miss. Still, there is at least 1 live fish. I'll keep a close eye on how things develop for the next few months. 
Thank you all again for taking the time, much love
SS


----------

